# Komet vs B17



## VALENGO (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, just finished this huge drawing after months (or years?) of work. It is made of coal and pencil.
It has a slight "comic" look and I like that, hope that you enjoy it as I enjoyed making it.
Cheers.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 2, 2013)

Well done and many thanks for sharing!!!!

All the best 
Paul


----------



## VALENGO (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks, Micdrow, I make drawings from my very childhood, and I am a ww2 aviation enthusiast from the same age!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 2, 2013)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## VALENGO (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks, gentlemen...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2013)

Good work.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 3, 2013)

Very well done and well thought out! I like the slightly cartoonish look too!


----------



## johnbr (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes a great job.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 3, 2013)

Awesome job!


----------



## VALENGO (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks to all, I´m glad that you like my work.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2013)

Thats real nice....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2013)

Well done sir!


----------

